# pet insurance ???????



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

does anyone know if you can get good quality pet insurance for a little dog?
any help most welcome
regards darren


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

RHODES4712 said:


> does anyone know if you can get good quality pet insurance for a little dog?
> any help most welcome
> regards darren


Try Gann Direct, I'm sure I saw something on their brochure about pet insurance, but in general I understand it's not as popular over here.


----------



## mandyt44 (Aug 8, 2011)

Our local vets does pet insurance here so maybe worth asking around a few local vets...


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

is it correct that vets fees are so much cheaper than in UK?? did discuss pet insurance with the very nice english estate agent while viewing houses. (drove past vets surgery & she said she used them). she didnt even know you could insure for vets fees & said probably not worth it as vets so cheap. moving with 3 dogs & 4 cats who currently pay a fortune to insure them all. but do as few years ago had an old dog with heart problems that we claimed over 7k for. 
tho if added it up over time must have paid a lot more than that for insurance


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

madmum54 said:


> is it correct that vets fees are so much cheaper than in UK?? did discuss pet insurance with the very nice english estate agent while viewing houses. (drove past vets surgery & she said she used them). she didnt even know you could insure for vets fees & said probably not worth it as vets so cheap. moving with 3 dogs & 4 cats who currently pay a fortune to insure them all. but do as few years ago had an old dog with heart problems that we claimed over 7k for.
> tho if added it up over time must have paid a lot more than that for insurance


Yes vets fees are much cheaper here. We have not bothered with insurance as it is so much cheaper. I know there is always the chance that a large bill will crop up if one of our pets has an accident but we are ok with that.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

even a big vets bill wouldnt be likely to be more than insurance for my 7 animals. must have insured at least 3 for up to 10 years & apart from the 1 with heart problem never had any of them needing extensive treatment. plus if you are insured UK vets do every test available when most make no difference to animals treatment


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Our Irish Setter had a painful paw last week so off to our vet who said she had an infected paw and running a fever.
After several painkilling injections, antibiotic injections, a 5 day supply of antibiotic tablets and antiseptic cream the total bill came to 40€, that would have been over a £100 in the UK!


----------

